# Band Build Help



## Metropolitantrout (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey all,
I have access to a chronograph and did some tests on band sets today but would like to get more power. My draw length is 30.5", I shoot 1/2" steel and I'd like to get 200 FPS.

*With double TBG tapered bands 25mm-20mm (10") I got 150 FPS
*With double TBG tapered bands 20mm-15mm I got (10") 140 FPS
*With Tex Shooter Express (double bands tapered in latex) I got 140 FPS

The 10" band length I refer to above is what they start out at before I tie in my pouch and lash them to the forks. After that's done they are more like 8".
The latter two bands are my favorite in terms of control and accuracy but I'm not afraid to work up my strength to get more power. Any recommendations on getting extra power?
Should I learn to lengthen my draw? shorten the bands? triple bands? change taper?
I'm perfectly content with 140 FPS for target but would like to work up to more power for possible hunting situations. I took up sling shot shooting to compliment my archery shooting so while I could probably increase my anchor somewhat I'm not really interested in butterfly style shooting. Not now anyway









I'm not afraid to experiment but I'd be a fool not to call on the experience of this group. What's worked well for you?





















Thanks! MT


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

to be honest i have never seen such slow speeds with thera gold and 1/2" steel the 8" from pouch to tie is usually reserved for longer draws, you might think about shortening the bands by 1" dont cut just pull them back down the forks than tie, if not what you want sneak it back a bit more. my draw is 34-36 and i tie between 7 1/2 and 8"


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

adding more bands will only be helpful for shooting larger ammo, You need to have a single band, Tapered and set so at 450% elongation (Stretch) at your proposed full. Are you sure that chrony is reading right. 140fps seems really slow to me. Maybe you are reading the wrong units of measure.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

you should find your tie length before you cut your bands. i use 500% elongation factor. for you that would be 30.5/5=6.1" so cut your full width tbg at 7-7.5" then cut the tapers. after ties you'll be left with around 6-6.5" tie to tie, depending on how neat you are with your ties. ten inches is way too long for 30.5 inch draw. you're only stretching it 300%! philly has a draw your length, look for his specs.


----------



## Metropolitantrout (Feb 15, 2012)

Good info guys, thanks!







I will also check my set up and rerun the chrony numbers too. Bottom line is I need less band and more stretch I guess.

I don't have a light kit for the chrony for indoor testing. The instructions say flouresant lamps will not work. Will regular incandesant or halogens work? -MT


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

200fps is a huge number for 1/2" steel and seems pretty arbitrary.
The easiest way to get really high fps numbers is to employ a longer draw. I know you said you don't shoot that way, I don't either but that's probably the only way to get to 200 with 1/2".


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like the chrony may be mis reading mate, a similar double cut and taper with gold tied at 9" can reach in excess of 250fps with .44cal lead, as others mentioned maybe extend you draw?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Like PopShot said. You need a 6" active length, but don't worry about tapering the bands... just go with 1" straight cuts, single band per side and you'll be right in the 200 fps range with .44 lead or 1/2" steel.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Good point, Bill. Better lifespan, easy peasy cutting and tying.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Mr. Hayes, what velocity do you think I would get with single TBG 1.25 x .75 inch taper; 7 inch working length; 35 inch draw with .44 lead?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

198 fps? What's my prize?


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I was thinking I would need double TBG to get in the 200fps range. Which is what I was targeting for hunting. Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree with what has been said above. I have never seen speeds that slow. There must be something wrong with the Chrony! -- Tex


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Rockape66 said:


> Mr. Hayes, what velocity do you think I would get with single TBG 1.25 x .75 inch taper; 7 inch working length; 35 inch draw with .44 lead?


Well, you're dealing with a taper and a little longer draw length... you should get around 210 fps.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Shooting my Express bands (two .030 by 1/2 by 3/4 per side by about 8 1/2 working length and a 32 inch draw) on my favorite slingshot I get about 190 FPS average with 1/2 inch steel. I also get about 400 to 500 shots out of a set of bands. With a 29 inch draw it will be about 170, but you will get close twice the shots out of a set of bands. Of course that is depending on the slingshot style and tip configuration. -- Tex


----------



## Metropolitantrout (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the follow up Tex. I do love your bands. They draw smooth, don't stack as much as TBG and they last. Your results at 32" draw are in the same neighborhood as mine w/30.5". When I shortened the bands I was able to get 170FPS (67 degrees F) at my draw. Perhaps 200'/sec is just not realistic at my draw length. I'll have to develop a longer draw. Cheers!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i really think that you need to shorten the bands or try shooting half butterfly then you will you be using the full stretch in the elastic resulting in more power but that might still not get you 200 feet per second


----------

